

Investors Who Gave Groupon A Billion Dollars Get Closer To Breaking Even - msbii
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/23/investors-who-gave-groupon-like-a-billion-dollars-get-closer-to-like-breaking-even/

======
rafikech
Impressing!!!

